# التغطية بالزنك



## م نادر خليل (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الملف يتكلم عن ال 
Z i n c C o a t i n g s
و هذا الملف اقوم بترجمته باللغة العربية و عند الانتهاء من ترجمته سوف ارفق الترجمة


----------



## عبد النافع (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير بس الملف مش شغال


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (22 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة*

الملف مش شغال


----------



## م نادر خليل (24 يناير 2008)

*الملف الان شغال*

السلام عليكم 
هذا الملف يتكلم عن ال 
Z i n c C o a t i n g s
و هذا الملف اقوم بترجمته باللغة العربية و عند الانتهاء من ترجمته سوف ارفق الترجمة


----------



## صلاح الدين ظاظا (25 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على هذه المواضيع القيمة


----------



## tifaonline (26 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا أخى - بارك الله لك*​


----------



## عبود58 (5 مارس 2010)

اخواني ممكن احد يفيدني عن كيفيه تنفيذ حوض جلفنه على الساخن قياسه 1 متر-14 متر بعمق 1.5متر وكيفيه توزيع الحراق بداخله وطريقه توزيع عمل الحراق عند الحاجه لاستمراريه الاذابه


----------



## hakimbacha (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هده المعلومات وبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (5 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك000مع التقدير*


----------



## مدحت الملاح (15 يناير 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------

